# gti-r turbo



## 270bhp GTI-R (Nov 28, 2003)

Is the standard t28 pulsar turbo the same as a 200 sx one? also does anyone do twin turbo kits for a pulsar?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

270bhp GTI-R said:


> Is the standard t28 pulsar turbo the same as a 200 sx one? also does anyone do twin turbo kits for a pulsar?


why do you want twins?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Now javier, aside from twin turbo's on a 4-cyl, twins are good...


Mmmm....Olsen Twins when they turn 18 :fluffy:


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

vodKA said:


> Now javier, aside from twin turbo's on a 4-cyl, twins are good...
> 
> 
> Mmmm....Olsen Twins when they turn 18 :fluffy:


You sick dog :loser: Do you mind if I join in as well :cheers:


----------



## nz_aj (Nov 19, 2003)

Seen only one twin turbo setup on a GTiR, it used two T25's, front mounted intercooler & the plumbing was pretty messy. Custom job. Hard to do better thou in the confirned space available, perhaps water air would have helped.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

270bhp GTI-R said:


> Is the standard t28 pulsar turbo the same as a 200 sx one?


No its bigger.




> also does anyone do twin turbo kits for a pulsar?


Not much point, too laggy with big turbos and low power ceiling with small turbos.


----------

